# Radio sur Ipod Touch



## Christelle95 (17 Mai 2009)

Bonjour !

Savez vous si il existe une application gratuite permettant d'écouter la radio sur l'Ipod touch sans le WIFI ?

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## fandipod (17 Mai 2009)

Non, je connais Allradio qui est une bonne appli à 0.79!!!


----------



## Amandine57 (17 Mai 2009)

Bonjour !
Personnellement j'utilise l'application FStream mais celle-ci nécessite également un accès Internet.
Sinon tu peux te tourner vers ce genre d'accessoire.


----------



## Christelle95 (17 Mai 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses  Est ce que allradio capte toutes les radios même à l'international ? Et est ce que ça fonctionne en WIFI ?


----------



## Amandine57 (17 Mai 2009)

Allradio capte les radios internationales et normalement elle fonctionne en Wi-Fi.


----------



## Christelle95 (20 Mai 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, dommage qu'il n'existe pas une application radio qu'on puisse écouter sans connexion wifi...


----------



## fandipod (20 Mai 2009)

Je suis d'accord avec toi mais cela nécessiterais un capteur fm dans le touch!!!!


----------



## yopa (24 Septembre 2009)

Coucou!
je viens d'acheter l'adaptateur Griffin Navigate qui fait télécommande et récepteur FM. Le problème, c'est que je ne peux pas sélectionner la fréquence que je veux...
Je passe de 0,2 MHz en 0,2MHz (88,5 à 88,7 puis 88,9 etc...). C'est mes yeux ou quoi!!!
Et la fameuse iApp "iFM" qui est censée gérer le tuner depuis l'iPod ou l'iPhone n'est disponible que sur le store US...

Edit: tout va bien si vous allez regzrder:
http://www.griffintechnology.com/articles/826-can-i-put-the-navigate-into-european-mode


----------



## bmn-mac (31 Juillet 2010)

salut !! bon pour repondre a fandipod il y en a bien un dans le touch il est enfaite dans la carte chipset de la carte bluetooth mais malheuresement apple n'a pa souhaité activer cette fonctionalité et pour le moment aucun logiciel ne permet d'exploiter le potentiel de la chipset bluetooth voila  lien: http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009...ch-on-sleeping-fm-radio-in-iphone-ipod-touch/

desolé c'est en anglais et rumeur mais apple a confirmé l'existence et la 2eme fonction de cette puce non activé desolé aussi je n'est pas retrouve le lien d'apple voila en esperant avoir aidé et redonné de l'espoir a certains 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h38 ----------

j'ai retrouvé le lien sans rumeur et en francais !! ^^ voila voila : http://www.iphon.fr/post/2009/10/14...ravaillerait-è-une-application-pour-ça-aussi-...

en esperant que apple y parvienne un jour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2010)

Christelle95 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, dommage qu'il n'existe pas une application radio qu'on puisse écouter sans connexion wifi...



Une application qui permette d'écouter des radios sur un iPod Touch sans connexio wi-fi, ça ne peut pas exister car il faut l'équipement matériel qui permettre à l'iPod de capter la radio.

Et le seul (opérationnel) dont dispose l'iPod est le wi-fi.

Sinon, pour les applications (avec le wi-fi) il y a Radio Podcast.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h48 ----------




yopa a dit:


> Coucou!
> je viens d'acheter l'adaptateur Griffin Navigate qui fait télécommande et récepteur FM. Le problème, c'est que je ne peux pas sélectionner la fréquence que je veux...
> Je passe de 0,2 MHz en 0,2MHz (88,5 à 88,7 puis 88,9 etc...). C'est mes yeux ou quoi!!!
> Et la fameuse iApp "iFM" qui est censée gérer le tuner depuis l'iPod ou l'iPhone n'est disponible que sur le store US...
> ...



Perso, je préfère la solution application utilisant la connexion wi-fi car cet accessoire occupe la prise de connexion de l'iPod et tu n'as d'autre choix que d'écouter la radio avec les écouteurs.

Avec l'application et une enceinte pour iPod (sous réserve qu'elle permette cet usage), tu peux écouter la radio sans écouteurs.


----------



## bmn-mac (3 Août 2010)

justement l'ipod dispose du materiel necessaire il manque juste le debloquage et une application pour


----------

